# Petra Schürmann im Alter von 74 Jahren gestorben



## Tokko (14 Jan. 2010)

* Petra Schürmann: Moderatorin im Alter von 74 Jahren gestorben*







Petra Schürmann ist tot. Die ehemalige Moderatorin und „Miss World“ verstarb in der Nacht zum Donnerstag im Alter von 74 Jahren in ihrem Haus am Starnberger See.


Nach schweren privaten Schicksalsschlägen und langer Krankheit ist die frühere Fernsehmoderatorin Petra Schürmann im Alter von 74 Jahren gestorben. Sie sei in der Nacht zum Donnerstag in ihrem Haus am Starnberger See eingeschlafen, sagte ein Sprecher des Bayerischen Rundfunks. Schürmann war eine der bundesweit bekanntesten Moderatorinnen und hatte bei ARD und ZDF große Gala-Shows und zahlreiche andere Sendungen präsentiert. 

Ihre Freundin, Prinzessin Ursula von Bayern, sei in der Todesnacht an ihrer Seite gewesen, berichtete die „Abendzeitung“ unter Berufung auf Schürmanns Umfeld. In den vergangenen Jahren trafen die Moderatorin zwei schwere private Schicksalsschläge, von denen sie sich nie mehr ganz erholte: Kurz vor ihrer Hochzeit starb 2001 Schürmanns einzige Tochter Alexandra im Alter von 34 Jahren, als ein Geisterfahrer in ihren Wagen raste. In den folgenden Jahren litt Schürmann unter anderem an Depressionen und einer Sprechblockade.

Im August 2008 starb ihr 83 Jahre alter Ehemann Gerhard Freund, mit dem sie 35 Jahre lang verheiratet, an Krebs. Zuletzt lebte Schürmann weitgehend zurückgezogen und pflegebedürftig in ihrem Haus am Starnberger See und ging nach Angaben aus ihrem Umfeld kaum mehr aus dem Haus.

*Intelligenz und blendendes Aussehen brachten Erfolg *


Freunde und Kollegen würdigten die Moderatorin als offen und hilfsbereit. Schürmanns hohe Bildung und Intelligenz hätten sie für die unterschiedlichsten Fernsehformate, vom Talk bis zur großen Show, als Moderatorin prädestiniert, sagte BR-Unterhaltungschef Thomas Jansing. „Ihr Auftreten war frei von Allüren und dem Nimbus, ein Star zu sein. Das hatte sie nicht nötig. Sie war´s.“

Als Tochter eines Kabelwerkdirektors wurde Schürmann am 15. September 1935 in Mönchengladbach geboren. Den Durchbruch brachte ihr 1956 die Wahl zur „Miss World“. Ihr Philosophie-Studium schloss sie nicht ab, sondern arbeitete ab Mitte der 60er Jahre beim Bayerischen Rundfunk. Dort avancierte sie von der Ansagerin zur Moderatorin.
Allein für ARD und ZDF präsentierte Schürmann bis zum Jahr 2000 rund 600 Sendungen. In der ARD moderierte Schürmann unter anderem die Sendung „Schlüsselloch“, in der sie Prominente besuchte. Im ZDF präsentierte sie viele Jahre die Gerichtssendung „Das Verkehrsgericht“ und die Koch-Show „Essen wie Gott in Deutschland“. Auch für die Sendung „Auf geht´s!“ zur Oktoberfest-Eröffnung stand Schürmann vor der Kamera.

Sie wirkte auch als Schauspielerin in Fernsehspielen, Theaterstücken und Filmen wie die „Die Tote aus der Themse“ und „Engel des Schreckens“ mit. Darüber hinaus präsentierte sie sich mit Erfolg als Autorin und Malerin. Anfang 2002 wollte Petra Schürmann mit der neuen BR-Talkshow „Unter vier Augen“ auf den Bildschirm zurückkehren, doch sie musste das Projekt wegen gesundheitlicher Probleme absagen. Seither lebte sie zurückgezogen.

*„Es war eine Erlösung für Petra“ *


Den Unfalltod ihres Kindes Alexandra verarbeitete Schürmann in dem Buch „Und eine Nacht vergeht wie ein Jahr“. „Sie war mehr als eine Tochter für mich“, sagte Schürmann in einem Interview nach Alexandras Tod. „Sie war eine Freundin“, beschrieb sie das Mutter-Tochter-Verhältnis. „Es war zu schön, um wahr zu sein.“ 



„Letztlich hatte ihr Leben für sie seit dem tragischen Unfalltod ihrer Tochter keinen Sinn mehr“, sagte Moderatorin Uschi von Dämmrich-Luttitz der „Abendzeitung“. Die Autorin Maja Schulze-Lackner sagte dem Blatt, sie seit 40 Jahren mit Schürmann befreundet gewesen. Zuletzt sei mit ihr „kaum mehr eine Kommunikation möglich“ gewesen. „So traurig es ist – es ist eine Erlösung für Petra.“


Quelle:
Focus.de


----------



## Katzun (15 Jan. 2010)

schade, 74 jahre ist normal kein alter.


----------



## BlueLynne (15 Jan. 2010)

Dank für dne Beitrag


----------



## brun60 (15 Jan. 2010)

Herzlichen Dank für den Interessanten Bericht.


----------



## neman64 (15 Jan. 2010)

:thx: für den Beitrag.

Eine der hübschesten Moderatorin ist von uns gegangen.


----------



## Franky70 (16 Jan. 2010)

Ihre letzten zehn Jahre müssen sehr traurig gewesen sein.
Danke für den Beitrag dieser tollen Frau.


----------



## dethleffs (16 Jan. 2010)

Danke für den Beitrag dieser wunderbaren Frau.
Die letzten Jahre waren ja wohl nicht mehr sehr schön für sie.


----------

